# Ideas for bridesmaid makeup



## macaddictgirlie (May 18, 2006)

Hi girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,
I was hoping you could help me with something. I will be a bridesmaid in a few weeks and can't figure out how to do my makeup. I will be wearing this dress:






Should I wear pinks or do a smokey eye? The bride said that it's up to me so what do you think? Any shadow or pigment suggestions?
Thanks so much.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 19, 2006)

Anyone?  =(


----------



## Hawkeye (May 19, 2006)

do a pink smokey eye!!!
ok i know now you think i lost it but try this

from lashline to crease use MAC cotton candy paint
Use MAC Seedy Pearl as a highlighter color
Use Petalescent from lashline to crease
Use Pink Venus in the crease
Use Sushi flower in the outer 3/rd of the eye 
Use Trax as a liner and sort of pat it up (blend well)

Use a pink blush 
and a SHEER lipgloss


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 19, 2006)

Thank you so much for the comment. A pink smokey eye sounds wonderful. The only bad thing is I don't have any of those shadows and I thought I had a lot of pinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you recommend the same look with any of these or will I be "forced, haha" to buy some new makeup?


Pinks I have:
Laze
In living pink
gleam
say yeah
living pink
swish
banshee
buff de buff
summerweight
pigments
lily white
apricot pink
goldenaire

I do have trax but none of the pinks. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Lalli (May 20, 2006)

I think a pink smokey eye would look gorjus with that dress


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2006)

Laze
In living pink
gleam
say yeah
living pink
swish
banshee
buff de buff
summerweight
pigments
lily white
apricot pink
goldenaire

Let us see what we can do here--you have more peachy pinks but lets swee what we can do here...

lilly white on browbone
Swish from lashline to crease
and honey unfortunately you're gonna have to get a little bit of a plummier/pink color like trax to get the lashline and outer 3rd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can you give me your list of makeup items you have and I can see what we can do?


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 20, 2006)

I will list my entire mac shadow and piggie collection here. Which isn't as much as most girls on here =( If I need to pick up one or two more shadows I'll do it so don't worry. I was just hoping to use what I already had.

I have:
Vanilla
Laze
Kid 
Shale
White Wheat
Velour
Twillery
Inventive
Blurr
Buff de Buff
Tendermetal
Cranberry
A bluer blue
Embark
In living Pink
Gleam
Say Yeah
Living Pink
Swish
Banshee
Coppering
Taupeless
Idol Eyes
Honesty
Woodwinked
Satin Taupe
Beauty Marked
Mink Pink
ShowStopper
Honey Lust
Summerweight
Printemps
Well Finished
Tailored
Print
Relaxing
retrospeck
Mulch

Pigments
Coco
Lily White
Apricot Pink
Goldenaire
Lovely Lily
Fairylite
Blue Brown

Paints and Shadesticks
Shimma
gracious me
beige ing
taupographic
sea me
stilife


The other bridesmaid said she thinks she has trax so if you don't think I have anything like that then I can just get her to bring it. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2006)

I don't know, I don't think I would do a smokey eye with that dress, I'd go for something more neutral, like a light pink eye with maybe two different shades, but not matching the dress completely, like maybe a peachy pink? Or more a lilac? And really pretty lips with nice gloss.


----------



## Hawkeye (May 20, 2006)

OK lets try this...it's not really a pink smokey eye but this is what you could use
Shimma from lashline to browbone
Lily White on browbone
Swish from lashline to crease
Shale in the outer 3rd of your eye and in the crease
and Beauty Marked as a liner

You could try it. Or if you wanted too you could substitue Cranberry for Shale *shrugs*

HTHS


----------



## dirtygirl (May 20, 2006)

Go pick up some pink freeze.  

Use Swish on the lid, Living pink in the crease, pink freeze in the inner third, and trax on the v-shaped part.  use the littlest bit of goldenaire and/or printemps as a highlight.

When blended well, that would look uber pretty with that dress! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




btw, i LOVE that dress! it's something you could actually use later!


----------



## dirtygirl (May 20, 2006)

I'd use blacktrack fluidline (or any black water-resistant liquid liner) and black water-resistant mascara (it is, after all, a wedding!)

and I would use Budding Lustreglass if you have it.


----------



## macaddictgirlie (May 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the suggestions. I'll probably end up going out and picking up a few new shadows pink freeze, pink venus, etc and then trying out a few different looks to see what looks the best with the dress. Thanks again !!


----------

